
Hello WebAssembly - jongalloway2
http://www.mono-project.com/news/2017/08/09/hello-webassembly/
======
bluetwo
At the risk of getting a bunch of down-votes: Am I the only one who is afraid
we are just going to turn the browser into a delivery mechanism for a bunch of
fat-apps?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
It's too soon to worry about. Currently you still need to keep your UI in
JavaScript / HTML / CSS so Web Assembly isn't going to be replacing that to
deliver "fat apps" just yet.

Regardless, when there does come a time that WASM has full DOM access you'll
just be replacing a _ton_ of JavaScript and other code with WASM bytecode.
Today you can already transpile many languages to JavaScript and some
frameworks even allow you to never even touch JavaScript and still create web
applications. I don't see this being much different with the exception that
you'll no longer be required to used or transpile to JavaScript _and_ this
could end up faster (that's a big COULD and will probably depending on what
you're doing and how).

~~~
jimmaswell
You can also draw your own UI entirely in a canvas and only use the minimum
HTML/CSS to set that up.

~~~
D_Guidi
There (was?) a framework that does exactly this, I don't remember the name...

~~~
markdog12
Tough to know exactly what you mean, but there are some UI frameworks running
in WebAssembly here: [http://floooh.github.io/oryol-
samples/index.html](http://floooh.github.io/oryol-samples/index.html)

~~~
D_Guidi
Something like [http://www.zebkit.com](http://www.zebkit.com)

------
Nelkins
In addition to this more "official" work on getting .NET and WebAssembly to
play nicely, there is another effort to get a small .NET runtime working in
the browser [1]. The demos are compelling [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/SteveSanderson/Blazor](https://github.com/SteveSanderson/Blazor)
/ [https://github.com/ncave/dotnet-js](https://github.com/ncave/dotnet-js)

[2] [https://youtu.be/MiLAE6HMr10](https://youtu.be/MiLAE6HMr10)

~~~
jongalloway2
Some additional updates to the Blazor project here:
[https://github.com/aspnet/blazor-hackathon](https://github.com/aspnet/blazor-
hackathon)

------
jackfoxy
Happy to see the example code is in F#.

------
ivm
Great to see Mono increasing reach. I bet that Xamarin team with MS backing
will slowly make it the default tool for decent cross-platform development. C#
is amazing, AoT performance rocks, there are bindings to all the native UIs.

It's also mature enough nowadays, so I'm going to use Mono for future
projects.

------
rmuesi
Created an account after lurking here for 2 years to say hell yes.

------
msoad
Hell yes! We need mature frameworks for web apps!

------
bernadus_edwin
Xamarin really need this. Two reason i switch from xamarin to react native.
Slow compile and and cannot develope on web platform.

------
opendomain
This got flagged as a virus on my machine

------
therealmarv
So C# works on WebAssembly but not go? :(

------
ilovemesomeperl
Days of native code are gone.

